# Can you imagine



## Al Curbow (Mar 27, 2006)

Having to do this when you left the house? Does the dog stay muzzled till he gets home? lol
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OhZ-VX2E-zk&feature=related


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Al Curbow said:


> Having to do this when you left the house? Does the dog stay muzzled till he gets home? lol
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OhZ-VX2E-zk&feature=related



Holy crap.


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

* lol* :lol::lol::lol:.. that man could use some assist in obedience training...dumb owner,smart dog!:mrgreen:


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

How do I get in touch with that dude, I'll bet I could buy that dog pretty cheap!:lol:


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Holy crap.


Ditto that #-oOMG!!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

TOTAL lack of leadership/respect from the dog!!


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

What a cluster :lol:


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

That's scary and funny all at once.


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Wow. Owner without a clue... Looks like a nice dog though :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Dogs a piece of shit. So is the owner. The dog has had the muzzle on for some time, he never tries to get it off.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Dogs a piece of shit. So is the owner. The dog has had the muzzle on for some time, he never tries to get it off.


 do you know this dog? Not being a smart ass here, just really curious if you know more about this than what we see on this silly video? from what I see I cant say if the dog is a piece of shit or not, but I can make a pretty good ASSesment about the owner for sure.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Ok, I will play the devil, and turn it around on you. How would you defend this dog ??


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

For a guy who I assume has no knowledge about dog training I think he has a natural abilty to civily agitate his dog . A lot of raw talent there for folks that need a decoy .


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

jeezum-caty!! unless something changes,, that dog's gonna be PTS within a year (me and my crystal ball, haha).


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Ok, I will play the devil, and turn it around on you. How would you defend this dog ??


Being a skeptical SOB, I wonder if we're supposed to take this
video seriously? Who took it and who posted it? Looks like it may be a staged goof video by someone looking for attention.
Like the videos of people shocking themselves or riding in
sling shots etc.


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Ok, I will play the devil, and turn it around on you. How would you defend this dog ??


Stuff his ass in a crate. I'm sure that muzzle is also on him to prevent total destruction of his house. Not to mention the guy probably wouldn't be able to get back in his house once he left. I thought it was funny...sad, but funny. My guess is there are alot more people out there like this than we realize](*,)


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

todd pavlus said:


> My guess is there are alot more people out there like this than we realize](*,)


Try doing some in-home pet dog training. It's an eye opener for sure!


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

Konnie Hein said:


> Try doing some in-home pet dog training. It's an eye opener for sure!


 I don't have the same patience for humans as I do for dogs. No matter how many times you show them some people just do not get it. Just like the dude in the video. Obviously the dog is smarter than the owner, and the dog figured out that he is a big pussy.


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

My point exactly, Todd


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

This is the kind of assmunch, that keep Cesar Milan in business. How often does this dog get out and excerised properly? My biggest question...why is the dog still living IN the house? People seriously put up with this shit, because they are too stupid to fix it?


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Maybe the dog will die from not being able to breathe properly.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Ok, I will play the devil, and turn it around on you. How would you defend this dog ??


 I would not defend him. I was just asking if maybe this dude was close to you or something, just didn't know if you knew the dog and he is a piece of shit like you said, or if you got that from the video.
I did not see anything in the video that made me think the dog is a piece of shit, but nothing that made me want to defend him either. I would have to test him to determine that, but I saw nothing in the video that makes me be opposed to testing him. I am pretty sure the dog could be bought pretty cheap, (that was whole pont of my contribution to this thread, just joking that the guy would likely pay someone to take him):lol: whether he is a rock star or a piece of shit, he is more than this guy can deal with, that is for sure.


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Being a skeptical SOB, I wonder if we're supposed to take this
> video seriously? Who took it and who posted it? Looks like it may be a staged goof video by someone looking for attention.
> Like the videos of people shocking themselves or riding in
> sling shots etc.


Having been witness to the Golden Retriever version of this, I suspect its real. Imagine having to squeeze out the door while your friend wrestles with her dogs and then she does a little song and dance before throwing a handful of cookies into the other room and dashes out the door herself. Not quite the same, but the dogs are goldens...


----------



## Jackie Mulligan (Mar 15, 2009)

People are stupid.


----------



## Felipe Banuelos (Nov 19, 2009)

This guy doesn't have a clue!#-o


----------



## Tiffany Compton (Oct 7, 2009)

One of my friends has a Dutchie female that has been known to bite people as they try to leave, she's not as completely out of control as that dog but for some reason if she thinks you are leaving she gets agitated. :-s


----------

